# Prayer Request - opportunity for the gospel



## stephen2 (Mar 26, 2014)

I wasn't sure where to post this request (so please feel free move it if necessary), but I wanted to ask any who might be willing that you pray for me today. Probably some of you will disagree with what I am doing, but I have decided to accept an invitation to preach at a local interdenominational lenten service (at 12 noon EST today). Because I only have to preach I have decided it was too good an opportunity to pass up. If you would I would simply ask that you pray that the Holy Spirit awaken lost sinners. Many will gather there who do not understand the gospel, whose consciences are quiet, and who profess faith but do not know our Saviour. It was an odd thing how God opened the doors for this opportunity; and so I have taken it and am praying for the elect's sake that this day might be the day of salvation in the lives of some. 

Thanks,


----------



## jambo (Mar 26, 2014)

I will pray for you and trust the Holy Spirit would bless your preaching and those who hear it. May the Spirit reveal the glory of the Son to the hearts and minds of those present.


----------



## Hamalas (Mar 26, 2014)

Paul preached in the Aeropogus before pagans. I will pray that the same God who blessed his preaching 2,000 years ago would bless your preaching today.


----------



## Cymro (Mar 26, 2014)

If it was the Catholic Church and it meant only preaching, the
love of God would constrain you to do the same. Whether before
Herod, or Mars hill, Caesar or the Judaisers, woe is me,or you
if we preach not the gospel.


----------



## Jack K (Mar 26, 2014)

I just prayed for you. It absolutely sounds good to go and preach the gospel when invited.


----------



## Berean (Mar 26, 2014)

Prayed, pastor.


----------



## stephen2 (Apr 2, 2014)

Thank you everyone. You may remember that I asked you pray that the Holy Spirit would awaken sinners. There were two ladies (from the local Anglican church) in particular who came to me following the service to say that the sermon woke them up. Praise God. Praying now for God's ongoing work and that these ladies would do as they promised and join us at our church on Sunday.


----------



## jambo (Apr 2, 2014)

stephen2 said:


> Thank you everyone. You may remember that I asked you pray that the Holy Spirit would awaken sinners. There were two ladies (from the local Anglican church) in particular who came to me following the service to say that the sermon woke them up. Praise God. Praying now for God's ongoing work and that these ladies would do as they promised and join us at our church on Sunday.



Glad to hear. Praying that more of the sleepers would awake.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 2, 2014)




----------



## Pergamum (Apr 2, 2014)

If I were asked to preach at a Catholic service versus a Protestant service, you can bet I'd choose to preach the Gospel to Catholics first (as long as I did not have to partake in any of the ritual)....sounds like a great opportunity.


----------

